# Starting a vampire counts army, what to get first?



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

as you may know I'm a big 40k player but I am wanting to start a vampire counts army in the fantasy realm. 

I want to get a unit to start off my army that will give me a taste for what its like, also any tips on what to get after that would also be appreciated!

I want to get a crypt ghoul unit to start off as it is a nice looking core unit is it a good starting block? 

Please help! :smoke:


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes very much so. I started Vamps just a little over a month ago and between buying used models off people I know, and eBay. It is already well over 3000 points. I have found after playing them quite a few times that the Crypt Ghouls are bar none the best core unit for their points. I run my unit in a horde formation of 40 they are the only unit of mine that without the aid of characters can break my friends Ogre units on the first round of combat.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to painting them to!


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

No problem mate, I think you'll enjoy painting and modelling that whole army. I'm almost done painting my ghouls. That happens to be my current project. I'm doing them in batches of 10 and I have the last 10 almost done. :victory:


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Do the crypt ghouls have factions or something or do you just have to paint them like their advertised?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Overbeing said:


> Do the crypt ghouls have factions or something or do you just have to paint them like their advertised?


WFB isn't like 40k mate. There are no "factions" so to speak. You could use Sylvanian colours if you plan on using Vlad or Mannfred, but in all honesty, paint them in whatever way seems best to you.

You'll be happier with the results.:biggrin:

Oh, and welcome to the ranks of the Undead. :victory:


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks I was referring to factions because I couldn't really think of a substitute word at the time! :biggrin:


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the rep . DecrepitDragon is right. They used to have different types of Vampire bloodlines, and it is rumored that they might bring them back. I personally prefer to use my own color scheme though. The nice thing about ghouls is you can paint them just about any pallid color even if your army is going to have a certain color scheme. They don't have much in the way of clothing and no banner so your only limited by your preference or imagination. 

Rumor has it that the vamps are going to be the next fantasy army to get a book. I also heard that they might bring back the bloodlines. However I just came up with my own color scheme and I'm holding off with some of my characters until the new book comes out. I don't think it'll be like 40k though where for example you have to pick a specific chapter and paint them accordingly. I think whatever colors you choose will be fine though. Fantasy doesn't seemed to be as limited by factions and color scheme as some of the 40k armies.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Quite right Warsmith. WFB has some army specific colours, but they tend to be "advisory" or background based - not rules based or rules limited. And wysiwyg tends to be advisory on what the unit carries, its not in the rules, so no hard and fast restriction.

Daemons for example, all have "expected" colour schemes, but some of the nicest daemons I've seen have been, amongst others, grey based Bloodletters and daemon prince.

They are ghouls though, so they tend to be associated with colours of rot and decay - a bright orange basecoat is possible, but not wise! Common sense is the basis for WFB painting - and by that I mean, if you can justify the colour, then go for it.:biggrin:


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Exactly. I did my ghouls in a basecoat of Catachan green, then mixed it with rotting flesh for a drybrushed highlight. They have more of a green then pale color but they still look pretty good IMO.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the old metal ghouls, and a couple of mordheim ghasts - all deep blue/shaded black and covered in flesh loincloths and blood covered weapons, just because I liked the menacing nature of a darker un-natural colour.

Then the film Underworld did the whole dark blue/black Vamp/wolf hybrid thing - they stole the idea from me!:laugh:


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks heaps guys,

I was thinking of painting the ghouls light purple with redy-orange marking so it looks like its rotting and peeling off I'll experiment on an old genestealer and see what I get!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ooooh another vampire player! welcome to the club. And uh...you might go insane building zombies FYI.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Whats up with the zombies?

:threaten::biggrin::so_happy::shok::ireful2::laugh::wink::victory::grin:k::angry::search::headbutt::hang1::wasntme:opcorn::secret::dunno::security::washim::goodpost::aggressive::stop::music::santa::gamer2::clapping::gimmefive::gamer1::stinker::russianroulette::chuffed::angel::taunt::scare:uke::mrgreen::cray::nono::crazy::scratchhead::wacko::thank_you::search::dunno:unish::blackeye::wild::training::king::boredom::rofl::blush::fa::troops::hq::elites::hs::so_happy:

yes i had time to burn^


----------

